# pics of my substrate, did i do it right?56k?



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

bottom layer is stuff from earl may but cant remember the name mixed with pea gravel 2nd layer is flourite with a top layer of pea gravel, will this work ok? if not what problems will i encounter, this is my first planted tank and its a 300 gallon


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

How thick is the layer? It doesn't look very thick to me...
All the flourite and the top layer of gravel will eventually mix.

Are you planning on using a sump? You're going to lose lots of beneficial CO2 that way.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That substrate should be plenty. It will mix eventually, but that shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats an awesome tank!! 
I want one!! 
Could you build me one of those!
Shipping shouldn't be too much..... 

I think the substate looks awfully flat.
I usually slope my gravel from front to back with it being deeper in the back. Some times much deeper by using rocks or wood to build terraces to raise plants up or make stair step like planting up the hill of gravel. I think it gives a lot more depth to the tank.
And I'm not sure how that works with a layered substrate.:neutral: 
I would probably use more of the top layer to build it up.

$0.02


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I think that's a fine substrate. The plants will get most of their nutrients from the water column anyway.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Oh yes, and that tank is really nice. Rimless planted tanks are beautiful and they don't have to be sapphire glass either. Just the tank and plants..awsome!


----------

